# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Семейный бюджет: как накопить?

## Kati

Есть у нашего маленького семейства большая и оочень дорогая мечта: построить свой дом. Начало положено, но впереди огромные затраты. Украсть - не вариант, взять в кредит - рискованно в наше время, а вот потихонечку зарабатывать и откладывать - наверное, на первое время самое приемлемое. Правда, пока откладывать получается ну совсем мало: то новый год, то слинг надо..да и еда-машина-квартира денег требуют... Короче, кругооборот.
И вот интересно узнать: у вас получается накопить, не экономя на важном? Как в вашей семье организованы траты: откладываете по "кармашкам" на разные цели или же сразу что-то большое покупается, а потом "зубы на полку".. или может, отдаете деньги какой-нибудь запасливой маме на сохранение?

----------


## Домик в деревне

Как сказал бы мой муж, чтобы накопить нужно тратить меньше, чем зарабатываешь. Все записывать до мелочей. По истечении какого-то времени анализировать, на какую статью тратится слишком много и ее сокращать. 
У нас в семье я транжир, муж записывает расходы и доводит до моего сведения, на что стоило бы тратить меньше. На дом пока не накопили =)

----------


## IRISCHKA

Да, Домик, все правильно твой муж говорит...Но хорошо, когда в семье хоть кто-то один умеет контролировать доходы-расходы, а если оба транжиры? Тогда что делать? У нас есть опыт откладывания со всех доходов 10% регулярно ( в каждом конкретном случае свой % ), но все равно нет-нет, да "заныривали" туда. На дом конечно сложнова-то накопить таким способом, но на что-то меньшее масштабом возможно. Наверное надо еще стремиться зарабатывать больше, какие-то подработки находить.

----------


## Polixenia

Расскажу, как строили дом одни мои знакомые. Они достаточно долго жили с родителями в двушке. Когда невмоготу стало, взяли просто кредит в банке (обычный, вроде, ипотеки тогда еще не было, это было в конце 80-х годов), на этот кредит купили участок на Малинниках и начали строить дом. Дом, к слову, строился довольно долго и постепенно. Но не в этом дело, а в том, как они славно и быстро вернули деньги кредитные. Как известно, в 90-е деньги стали обесцениваться, и знакомые буквально за несколько месяцев вернули кредит. Так что брать взаймы у банка  - это не всегда невыгодно)

Накопить же на дом, по-моему, нереально. Слишком много и слишком долго придется откладывать(

----------


## Polixenia

Иришка, это интересная идея - десятую часть доходов откладывать в кубышку. Надо бы попробовать. У меня знакомые регулярно кладут деньги на депозитные счет в разных банках. Процент небольшой, но капает. 

Кстати, кто-нибудь ведет домашнюю бухгалтерию? (я программу компьютерную имею в виду). Полезная штука?

----------


## Веснушка

я пыталась вести, меня хватило на месяц. особо не помогает, при учете что доходы никак не контролируются, и расходы мужа тоже с трудом))

----------


## Веснушка

накопить на дом невозможно, я думаю....мы брали кредиты на участок, расплачиваемся до сих пор со скрипом, хотя взяли всего ничего....тянут кредиты ужасно. немного помогают родители, то есть в денежном выражении это порядочно, но в сравнении с тем, что мы вкладываем в дом - немного. надо зарабатывать, и сразу что то покупать в дом, на строительство, а в остальном себя ограничивать, то есть тратить деньги сразу. иначе наверное никак. мы экономим на одежде, в еде не особо прихотливы. плюс жили с родителями мужа, т.е. коммунальные не платили. экономили также на развлечениях, на бензине (но это если есть возможность достать халявный).

----------


## Веснушка

да. еще...в нашем государстве наверное все же лучше брать кредиты, чем копить. сколько раз накопления сгорали...то есть что то оставлять надо, совсем без накоплений нельзя, но ограничивать во всем и откладывать не вариант сейчас. уж лучше наверное кредит.

----------


## Kati

Не спорю, что в нашей стране без кредитов почти невозможно купить/построить что-то серьезное. Накопление для нас - это скорее временное решение: для того чтобы "ввязаться в драку", на первый этап. Потом, конечно, это будет кредитная мега-кабала на долго-долго, но живя уже в своем доме (что, кстати, тоже пугает в связи со всякими обвалами/кризисами) - дай Бог здоровья нам и процветания нашим иностранным работодателям.
Решив скопить денежку, мы решили так: сумма N выделяется ежемесячно на еду и прочие необходимости. Остальное - заначка. 
Пока очень сложно, т.к. несмотря на мою специальность экономиста, деньги экономить я не научилась)) С мужем оба считаем что мы "не так богаты, чтобы покупать дешевые вещи", а также склонны к спонтанным, порой, покупкам. Многие скажут что так ни на что не накопишь. Но ведь живем-то один раз: и не факт что наш ребенок потом скажет нам спасибо за то, что он прожил свое детство "на стройке" и не видел, например, моря..

----------


## Веснушка

"не так богаты, чтобы покупать дешевые вещи" - это про что конкретно? про все? просто не всегда чем дороже тем лучше, имхо конечно

----------


## kiara

Пока ты молод и сил много - копить не вариант, а вариант много работать и больше зарабатывать!
Но есть и оборотная сторона, да - мой ребенок видел море каждый год, да и не только море....Но все оставшееся время я не видела его, а он-меня...
Ку три года, море он не видел, но зато мы не расстаемся, сейчас я считаю это более ценным, нежели море) Правда, жилье у нас есть..
Наш опыт накоплений - нулевой))) Мы не умеем откладывать, мы тратим деньги сразу, как их получаем, если не хватает, увеличиваем обороты "зарабатывания". Если не хватает критично - кредит. Если поискать с умом, можно получить выгодно.
И таки я соглашусь, что лучше сразу покупать то, что задумал, не откладывая.
А экономить можно, например, делая покупки на неделю-другую вперед в крупных супермаркетах, покупая через инет или в период распродаж...Реально высвобождаются неплохие деньги, мы как-то подсчитывали - покупая продукты в Звездном каждый вечер (нехватка времени, увы), а затем - в Метро и т.п. - больше двух десятков тысяч экономия!!!! Я жабу свою неделю не могла успокоить) Умом понимала и раньше, что переплачиваем, но чтоб настолькоооооо!
Вот если б кто еще подсказал рецепт экономии на коммуналке!!!!

----------


## Kati

> "не так богаты, чтобы покупать дешевые вещи" - это про что конкретно? про все? просто не всегда чем дороже тем лучше, имхо конечно


Абсолютно согласна. Но, например, обувь, качественная еда, хороший бензин - реально окупают себя сроком носки/здоровьем желудков/расходом на 1км. Что, впрочем, не мешает мне покупать себе некоторые вещи 42 размера в детском смоленском трикотаже, т.к. дешевле (ну или шить), и пользоваться белорусской косметикой, т.к. разницы не вижу. Просто некоторые семьи если уж решают экономить - то начинают это делать на всём, что, имхо, превращает жизнь в пытку.

----------


## Kati

Киара, да - время, проведенное с нашими детьми не купишь никакими морями и развлечениями. Это просто пример, скорее, попытка найти тонкую пропорцию между накоплением на великие цели (строительство дома) и жизнью каждый день - чтоб последняя была все же разнообразна и в радость.
Понимаю, что надо ввязываться в кредит, да. Так уж устроена наша психология: отдавать долги всегда приоритет №1 в отличие от накоплений на далекое светлое будущее. 
Просто накопление идет хоть и медленнее, но комфортнее - муж трудится, а находишься рядом с ребенком и не дергаешься (ну, пытаешься поменьше тратить, конечно). А с кредитом сразу лезут мысли "где б еще заработать денег" - и тут начинается: "надо выходить на работу, как бы организовать это время для ребенка..." и прочие следующие за этим проявления чувства родительской вины.

П.с. по коммуналке:если на воду у вас счетчики - вопрос с экономией легко решается магнитом  :Wink:

----------


## polya

Про комуналку - светодиды или энергосб. лампы - очень большая экономия. А магниты - если счетчики старые, в новых нет мет. элементов вообще.

У нас копить не получается, у нас ремонт полным ходом, все что есть - все на покупку мебели и обустройство.
Что помогает в расходах - раскладываю деньги по кучкам (комуналка, еда, ремонт и др), помогает держать в руках определенные статьи раходов.

Еда. Очень большая экономия, если не ходить по кафе, не покупать ничего готовое (и вредное), а готовить дома. Например в фарш куриный я добавляю тыкву - полезно и больше в 2 раза. Всякие булочки и вкусняшки тоже дешевле самим печь, но все это реально отнимает уйму времени...

А море... надеюсь в этом году)

----------

